# Driveway



## Colby Broyles (Sep 15, 2008)

Have any of you heard of using designer blocks to construct a driveway?
How do you think this will look and hold up over time?


----------



## Jeff (Sep 29, 2008)

If installed properly driveway pavers will last a lifetime and increase the value of your real estate.  There is considerable preperation involved before pavers can be installed.  Here is a link to a step by step installation.

*Paver Install*


----------

